# MB-1216-JC Body Grip Trap?



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

should i wax these beasts????? :yikes: :yikes: :SHOCKED: these things scare the pooooo out of me... im starting a beaver job monday... and im hear to tell ya.... im scared of these... :lol: :help: Ed... come help me set these... i think its a 2 man job.... :gaga: :gaga:


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Absolutely not! This trap will break a man's arm if given the chance. Just spray paint or dye. Always use a conibear safety, the one from sleepy creek will fit. Awesome trap, but very dangerous if not respected.


Good luck!
Jeremy


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wiggler said:


> should i wax these beasts????? :yikes: :yikes: :SHOCKED: these things scare the pooooo out of me... im starting a beaver job monday... and im hear to tell ya.... im scared of these... :lol: :help: Ed... come help me set these... i think its a 2 man job.... :gaga: :gaga:


Ya big doof. You're gonna g and get some body part whacked in those traps. GSP hit it on the head ... they deserve respect. If a trap like that does not make you nervous (I did not say scared ****less) ... you should not be setting them.

You should have brought them over the other weekend ... I have a 5 gal bucket with Formula one sitting here. So at this point degrease them and hit them with some flat brown primers of different shades.

For a safety ... get the safety Pin one from F&T (last safety on the page). It works very well. And when removing the safety, keeps your arm/hands above the trap, instead of in front of it. Less likely to get bitten that way.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Mister ED said:


> Ya big doof. You're gonna g and get some body part whacked in those traps. GSP hit it on the head ... they deserve respect. If a trap like that does not make you nervous (I did not say scared ****less) ... you should not be setting them.
> 
> You should have brought them over the other weekend ... I have a 5 gal bucket with Formula one sitting here. So at this point degrease them and hit them with some flat brown primers of different shades.
> 
> For a safety ... get the safety Pin one from F&T (last safety on the page). It works very well. And when removing the safety, keeps your arm/hands above the trap, instead of in front of it. Less likely to get bitten that way.


you silly Fremont man.. i was jokin about the wax... and ive already de-greased them. kind of funny you mentioned the safety pin, i ordered it yesterday. :corkysm55 im tellin ya what.. these are the stongest traps ive ever played with. scares the crapo outta me. :help: wish i would have know you had the dip out, i would have brought them down. right now their hanging in a tree de-greased staring in the window at me daring me to come play with them.... :SHOCKED: :yikes: :gaga:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

When Carretti's mb-1216 caught me squarely across the knuckles of both hands last spring, stoic tears whelled up and I slightly tinkled in my waders. Wax them and and I will kiss your hand (preferably before its broke) and bow before you.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Seaarkshooter said:


> When Carretti's mb-1216 caught me squarely across the knuckles of both hands last spring, stoic tears whelled up and I slightly tinkled in my waders. Wax them and and I will kiss your hand (preferably before its broke) and bow before you.
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


  

just to talk with someone who survived such an attack... i shall bow to you...!!!!! :SHOCKED:

i at least got brave enough to play with one tonight.. all I can say is *WOW!!!!!*


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Wiggler said:


> just to talk with someone who survived such an attack... i shall bow to you...!!!!! :SHOCKED:
> 
> i at least got brave enough to play with one tonight.. all I can say is *WOW!!!!!*


You wouldn't bow if you knew what I had to do next, you' d roll. Wired off at 5' to a 20" fallen tree 30 feet from shore in water up to my waist I had to stand there like a cuffed convict while John ran back smiling and snickering to get a camera before releasing me. Lol

I dread that picture surfaces. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Seaarkshooter said:


> I dread that picture surfaces.


I've heard rumors there was a pic floating around somewhere. John being mild manners as he is ... I guessing he won't be flashing it around. Well ... at least until your not expecting it, LMAO.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Wiggler said:


> these things scare the pooooo out of me... :gaga:


 
If these scare you then you had better *not *play around with Carretti's 5x5 marten maulers. These little traps will put some fear in ya.:yikes: 

At least the 1216 has long springs to get ahold of and spring holes large enough to get rope through.:lol:


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Fur-minator said:


> If these scare you then you had better *not *play around with Carretti's 5x5 marten maulers. These little traps will put some fear in ya.:yikes:
> 
> At least the 1216 has long springs to get ahold of and spring holes large enough to get rope through.:lol:


 
Is that experience talking there Mark?


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Seaarkshooter said:


> You wouldn't bow if you knew what I had to do next, you' d roll. Wired off at 5' to a 20" fallen tree 30 feet from shore in water up to my waist I had to stand there like a cuffed convict while John ran back smiling and snickering to get a camera before releasing me. Lol
> 
> I dread that picture surfaces.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
John would not do that he would not laugh at some one elses pain!! I dont believe you. :lol:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

2 Kids And I Trap said:


> John would not do that he would not laugh at some one elses pain!! I dont believe you. :lol:





2 Kids And I Trap said:


> John would not do that he would not laugh at some one elses pain!! I dont believe you. :lol:


You're absolutely right, he did not outright laugh. After asking if I was okay, his exact words were," I will be right back. I have GOT to get a picture of this!" Which he exclaimed with a big sheepish grin. 

At that point, I did my own little "chain dance" to no avail. Five minutes later, snap! Mug shot taken. :lol:

Since that time, I have done 2 things to prepare myself in case that ever happens again.

1) I practice with plastic coated cable as a substitute for rope to get out of a 330 or bigger. I'm here to tell you that it is murder on the teeth, but it works! I can get out of a mb 1216 in under 5 minutes, provided I can get the cable out of my pocket without dropping it. 

I think we should forget the speed setting at next year's convention. I would love to compete in a "beat John to his camera shot" competition while getting out of the trap. That would be more useful.

2) I always bring my own camera along on the trapline.. I figured it is just my way to pay it forward just in case someone else I know happens to get caught. :lol:


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i am very surprised bye the power of these things your knuckles werent all broke????? do they make these with a 110 spring on them?? :gaga: :gaga: :SHOCKED:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Wiggler said:


> i am very surprised bye the power of these things your knuckles werent all broke????? do they make these with a 110 spring on them?? :gaga: :gaga: :SHOCKED:


The wedding ring I was wearing at the time was a surprising good fortune. It took most of the beating and was ovaled out. For once I was glad to be the wearing one. After 3 marriages, I seem to have picked up an allergy to them. :lol:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

:yikes:


2 Kids And I Trap said:


> Is that experience talking there Mark?


 
 Lets just say that I would never yell to have my wife help me get a trap off my hand if I didn't *NEED* to.:yikes: :lol:


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Allergy? Really? Is that what your calling it?....hmmm....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

seaarkshooterwife said:


> Allergy? Really? Is that what your calling it?....hmmm..


:yikes:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

seaarkshooterwife said:


> Allergy? Really? Is that what your calling it?....hmmm....





Seaarkshooter said:


> :yikes:


Ut Oh ... you better be careful ... didn't you just make her sleep in a horse barn?? I think somebody might be sleeping in the dog house.:lol:


Lordy ... I'm glad my wife doesn't come on here!!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Mister ED said:


> Ut Oh ... you better be careful ... didn't you just make her sleep in a horse barn?? I think somebody might be sleeping in the dog house.:lol:
> 
> 
> Lordy ... I'm glad my wife doesn't come on here!!


:lol: Yes I did. If you ask her, she' d probably say it because she's married to a horse's rear end.

But that's okay. Tomorrow morning, I'm gonna take her goose hunting and let her outshoot me. After that, all will be good in the house again for about 3 weeks. 
:lol: :smile:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Seaarkshooter said:


> I'm gonna take her goose hunting and let her outshoot me.


I think you mean the geese will be out of gun range for you down in that hole you keep digging deeper and deeper :lol::lol:


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

motorcityhtps said:


> I think you mean the geese will be out of gun range for you down in that hole you keep digging deeper and deeper :lol::lol:


LOL Exactly what I was thinking!

You guys need to lighten up. The springs are strong- they need to be to get the heavy jaws moving fast enough. I've been caught (once) right across the forearm. It didn't even hurt for a few seconds. After I was done with a channel set and removed my safety gripper, a weed came downstream and got hung up on the trigger wire. I figured, "No big deal. I'll just carefully slide it off the wire." When the trigger started to move I thought, "You idiot, you're nailed!" and I was right. Fortunately I had my setters handy and was able to get the trap off. Caught a beaver on the next check, too!

Use a safety gripper ALL the time! Enough said.

John

BTW It didn't take five minutes for me to take the picture. Although I'm sure it felt like it to Seaarkshooter! And the pic is in MY archives. I call it "insurance".


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Although I do not have any, the trap I think that would be worse are the 280's John built for Freepop. I only got to fondle them for a while (around the campfore at last years convention) ... they had shorter springs, but just as heavy as a 330, and the striker bar passes over the top of the other jaw ... it doesn't just meet it.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Mister ED said:


> Although I do not have any, the trap I think that would be worse are the 280's John built for Freepop. I only got to fondle them for a while (around the campfore at last years convention) ... they had shorter springs, but just as heavy as a 330, and the striker bar passes over the top of the other jaw ... it doesn't just meet it.


do you really need that much power??? isnt it like going frog hunting with a hand grenade? :SHOCKED: i can see if it has to bust through 6 inches of ice... but sheeezzzzz :gaga: :help:


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Wiggler said:


> do you really need that much power??? isnt it like going frog hunting with a hand grenade? :SHOCKED: i can see if it has to bust through 6 inches of ice... but sheeezzzzz :gaga: :help:


 
Well Yeessss. Everyone wants to ghave the strongest trap they can get don't they.:evil:

My trap can beat up your trap!! :lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mister ED said:


> Although I do not have any, the trap I think that would be worse are the 280's John built for Freepop. I only got to fondle them for a while (around the campfore at last years convention) ... they had shorter springs, but just as heavy as a 330, and the striker bar passes over the top of the other jaw ... it doesn't just meet it.


I was going to mention something about them and the respect I have for them. At this point in time, I barely belong to the 220 club, with a strike across my boot that missed my toes. That 's as far as I want to climb in this game 

BTW, Fur-minator gave me an idea about dispatching coyotes with them.

I set some in a small ditch last year and instead of chopping them out of the ice, I chopped a small hole and fired them :SHOCKED:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Some porn pics of the trap



















If I had my choice, I would've liked to catch my first otter in one of those traps but alas, he was there in a cheep ol' 330 Duke  Sammy always loves to get an animal but this one was really new to him.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Great pics. Thats a beefy looking trap.


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

motorcityhtps said:


> I think you mean the geese will be out of gun range for you down in that hole you keep digging deeper and deeper :lol::lol:


 
Well guys, Seaarkshooter climbed out of that HUGE whole he dug for himself to go goose hunting Saturday morning with me, smokin' gun and his son and wife we had great time with great company; Although we only saw 1 goose come into range. :sad:

Seaarkshooter did not 'let me shoot it to keep himself out of trouble' lol...he was too busy applying benadryl anti-allergy cream to that left finger while permanently affixing that wedding ring. I had an awesome head/neck shot and down that baby went! Although I am sure seaarkshooter will probably say something like he 'let me rhetoric'....we all know the truth (huh, honey)...:evilsmile

Seriously though honey...you never were in trouble or any 'hole'....I love you with all my heart and I know its all in good fun. Just keep that anti-itch cream with ya sweetheart when you feel that 'allergy/rash ' creeping up on you!!! 

John, love your 'insurance policy'....Very funny! :lol:


----------

